# Dennerle Nano cube 30, lighting etc.



## Ryan Young (21 Apr 2016)

Hey guys.
Just purchased a more or less new Dennerle Nano Cube 30 for £50 after wanting something smaller in comparison to my 200l tank, my plan is to keep a few shrimp and hope they breed so they can be introduced to my 200l tank whilst keeping a few in the 30l.
 I love aquascaping and am really happy with my 200l tank after algae problems etc. and want to try a nano scape, it comes with an 11w 6000k bulb which I thought might be alright for growing less demanding plants but not sufficient enough to achieve a good carpeting effect.
Does anyone have any suggestions on what I should do in terms of lighting, I get paid soon but would like to keep the spending under control.
Would one 11w light be enough? Would two 11w's be too much or sufficient? Should I buy a new light altogether?
Also if anyone has any design ideas for a shrimp tank this size please throw out suggestions


----------



## pepedopolous (21 Apr 2016)

It's enough light. You will need good CO2 for a carpet. I have 1 of these lights over a 60 litre Dennerle Cube!

P


----------



## Ryan Young (21 Apr 2016)

Thankyou, yeah have pressurized Co2 hooked up to the larger tank but was thinking about either using a kit such as the disposable TMC Co2 supply although it takes up room, fluvals nano Co2 kit or liquid Co2 but honestly have never done any research on liquid Co2 so will need to look how it compares with pressurized. Will only be using a tiny amount as shrimp tend to be fussy with Co2 right?
Thanks


----------



## pepedopolous (21 Apr 2016)

'Liquid carbon' (https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Glutaraldehyde) and CO2 are both fine as long as you don't overdose. Some shrimp types are very fussy about water parameters and all should be acclimated carefully even if simply moving between your own aquariums.

P


----------



## Ryan Young (21 Apr 2016)

Cheers, I will have a gander at that, yeah especially if i got CRS shrimp, they wouldn't be viable in my other tank, more a species only shrimp.


----------



## Protopigeon (21 Apr 2016)

Ryan Young said:


> Just purchased a more or less new Dennerle Nano Cube 30 for £50 after wanting something smaller in comparison to my 200l tank, my plan is to keep a few shrimp and hope they breed so they can be introduced to my 200l tank whilst keeping a few in the 30l.



I've got the 60L Dennerle cube with the 24w light. It's unheated, I'm dosing liquid carbon & tropica specialised and my monte carlo is filling out pretty well after a couple of monthsbut it's no doubt deeper than the 30 so you should be OK esp. with pressurised co2


----------



## Ryan Young (21 Apr 2016)

Yeah... whilst scrolling through ebay I found a tank with some led lights and a fluval 88g mini pressurized Co2 kit and managed to knock the price down a bit for the Co2 and lights, the lights are simply cheap stock LED's but will be re- sold however I have managed to secure a good Co2 kit and may upgrade lighting in the future.


----------

